# Danger Dave - the photo I promised



## Sammyk (Jan 10, 2012)

This is the photo of the 4 berry pee, red raspberry, blueberry, strawberry and blackberry.

I made a fruit pack with 7 pounds of frozen berries for the 5 gallons.

Needs one more racking to get the sediment out. We have been drinking it because we don't mind the floaties. I plan to give some away so will rack one more time with sparkelloid. 

I only used 2 bottles of real lemon and will only use 30 oz on the next one, 15 oz each of lemon and lime.

Taste is awesome!


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 10, 2012)

*right photo for 4 berry pee*

Well duh, uploaded the wrong photo


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 10, 2012)

That has a very pretty color to it and your first picture would be great for a label.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks fruity and refreshing. Mmmmmmm


----------

